# موضوع مكرر سيتم حذفه .....و موضوع مميز سيتم تثبيته



## + بريسكلا + (12 يونيو 2009)

الحزن ..
موضوع مكرر وسـيتم حذفه 
سبب الحذف: 
لأنه قد جعل قلب السعيــد قلبُ حزيــن ولأنه 
يوحي إلى القآرىء بأن حيآته تعيسه..

اليأس..
موضوع مكرر وسـيتم حذفه
سبب الحذف:
لأنه يجعل من الأمل صعبُ هو حصوله ومن 
اليأس عنوآنُ للحيآة ..

الرحيــل..
موضوع مكرر وسـيتم حذفه
سبب الحذف:
لأنه يبعدنآ عمّن نحب ويجعلنآ نعآني 
إضطرآبآت الحيآة ونبكي طول الوقت.. حتّى نرحل نحن
أيضاً..

الدموع ..
موضوع مكرر وسـيتم حذفه
سبب الحذف:
لأنه من أول الموآضيع التي تجعل الذآت تفآرق
الجسد ... وتجعل الضحكه تتلآشى شيئاً فـشيئاً..

الأمل..
موضوع مميــز ومثبت..
سبب التثبيت:
لأنه موضوع لا تكفي العبآرآت لمدحه
يجعل من اليآئس بالدنيآ متفآئــل والأمل معه..


البسمه..
موضوع مميــز ومثبّت..
سبب التثبيت:
لأنه موضوع يجعل شفآهنآ تقآبل الدموع 
ببسمة تلّطف الجو وتبقى معنآ طوآل اليوم ...

الصدآقه..
موضوع مميز و مثبّت..
سبب التثبيت:
لأنه موضوع يوحي بالدفىء و الرآحة والخروج
من عآلم الوحده إلى عآلم عنوآنه الصدآقه..

الحيآة ..
موضوع جآري تثبيته ..
السبب:
لأن الحيآة تمضي ونحن نجري خلفها​


----------



## just member (12 يونيو 2009)

*الله عليكى يا بريسكلا*
*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووووعه يا بريسكلا

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (12 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *الله عليكى يا بريسكلا*
> *موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​


*
ميرسى كتير جوجو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (12 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووووعه يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرسى كوكووووووو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2009)

*حلوووووووووو جدا يا بريسكلا
تسلم ايديك يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)




----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *حلوووووووووو جدا يا بريسكلا
> تسلم ايديك يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​*



*ميرسى روكا
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*ميرسى لمرورك هابى
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## white rose (13 يونيو 2009)

و *موضوعك يا بريسكلا من المواضيع المميزة ولازم يتثبت


يسلموا ايديك يا رب​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> و *موضوعك يا بريسكلا من المواضيع المميزة ولازم يتثبت
> 
> 
> يسلموا ايديك يا رب​*


*
ميرسى لمرورك وايت روز
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## lovely dove (13 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووووووعة يابريسكلا 
موضوع حلو قوي 
مرسي ليكي ياقمر 
يسوع يباركك
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> رووووووووووووووعة يابريسكلا
> موضوع حلو قوي
> مرسي ليكي ياقمر
> يسوع يباركك
> ​


*
ميرسى بيبوووووو
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (13 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووووووعة يا بريسكلا
ميرسى يا قمر على الكلام الجميل 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يونيو 2009)

> الحيآة ..
> موضوع جآري تثبيته ..
> السبب:
> لأن الحيآة تمضي ونحن نجري خلفها


 

*بس يا رتنا نقدر نحصلها*​ 
*ميرسى يا بريسكلا على الموضوع الجميل*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> رووووووووووووووعة يا بريسكلا
> ميرسى يا قمر على الكلام الجميل
> يسوع يباركك​



*ميرسى يا بونى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يونيو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *بس يا رتنا نقدر نحصلها*​
> *ميرسى يا بريسكلا على الموضوع الجميل*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*ميرسى لمرورك مينا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KARL (13 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى
شكرا على تعبك
بس الموضوع اكثر من رائع​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يونيو 2009)

karl قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى
> شكرا على تعبك
> بس الموضوع اكثر من رائع​


*
ميرسى كارل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا بريسكلا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بريسكلا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى وليــــــــم
نورت الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا بريسكلا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا بريسكلا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*
ميرسى كليمووووووو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع يستحق الحذف*

الحزن ..
موضوع مكرر وسـ يتم حذفهـ 







سبب الحذف:
لأنه قد جعل قلب السعيــد قلبُ حزيــن ولأنه 
يوحي إلى القآرىء بأن حيآته تعيسهـ..








اليأس ..
موضوع مكرر وسـ يتم حذفه






سبب الحذف:
لأنه يجعل من الأمل صعبُ هو حصولهـ ومن 
اليأس عنوآنُ للحيآة ..



الرحيــل ..
موضوع مكرر وسـ يتم حذفه







سبب الحذف:
لأنه يبعدنآ عمّن نحب 
ويجعلنآ نعآني 
إظطرآبآت الحيآة ونبكي طول الوقت.. حتّى نرحل نحن..

الدموع ..
موضوع مكرر وسـ يتم حذفه

سبب الحذف:
لأنه من أول الموآضيع التي تجعل الذآت تفآرق
الجسد ... وتجعل الضحكه تتلآشى شيئاً فـ شيئاً..


الأمل ..
موضوع مميــز ومثبت..







سبب التثبيت:
لأنه موضوع لا تكفي العبآرآت لمدحهـ
يجعل من اليآئس بالدنيآ متفآئــل والأمل معهـ.

.








البسمهـ ..
موضوع مميــز ومثبّت..






سبب التثبيت:
لأنه موضوع يجعل شفآهنآ تقآبل الدموع 
ببسمة تلّطف الجو وتبقى معنآ طوآل اليوم ...










الصدآقه..
موضوع مميز و مثبّت..






سبب التثبيت:
لأنه موضوع يوحي بالدفىء و الرآحة والخروج
من عآلم الوحده إلى عآلم عنوآنهـ الصدآقه..









الحيآة ..
موضوع جآري تثبيته .

.





سبب التثبيت:
لأن الحيآة تمضي ونحن نجري خلفها..


----------



## monmooon (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: موضوع يستحق الحذف*

*
موضوع جميل جداً جداً ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: موضوع يستحق الحذف*

ميرسى ليكى يا جورجينا
موضوع جميل اوى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KARL (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: موضوع يستحق الحذف*

موضوع جميل يا جورجينا
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: موضوع يستحق الحذف*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: موضوع يستحق الحذف*

مووع جميل جدااااااااااا ومتميز
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر وميحرمناش من مواضيعك الراااااائعة


----------



## Ferrari (7 أغسطس 2009)

*موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*



موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف!!؟



الحزن


موضوع مكرر وسـيتم حذفـه


سبب الحذف:


لأنه قد جعل قلب السعيــد قلبُ حزيــن ولأنه


يوحي إلى القارىء بأن حياته تعيسه




اليأس


موضوع مكرر وسـيتم حذفه


سبب الحذف:


لأنه يجعل من الأمل صعب هو حصوله ومن اليأس عنوان للحياة




الرحيــل


موضوع مكرر وسـيتم حذفه


سبب الحذف:


لأنه يبعدنا عن من نحب ويجعلنا نعاني


إطرابات الحياة ونبكي طول الوقت


حتى نرحل نحن أيضاً




الدموع


موضوع مكرر وسـيتم حذفه



سبب الحذف:


لأنه من أول المواضيع التي تجعل الذات تفارق


الجسد وتجعل الضحكة تتلاشى شيئاً فـشيئاً






:: مــــواضيع مميزه و تم تثبيتها ::






الأمل


موضوع مميــز ومثبت


سبب التثبيت:


لأنه موضوع لا تكفي العبارات لمدحه


يجعل من اليأس بالدنيا متفائــل والأمل معه



البسمه


موضوع مميــز ومثبت


سبب التثبيت:


لأنه موضوع يجعل شفأنا تقابل الدموع


ببسمة تلطف الجو وتبقى معنا طوال اليوم



الصداقه


موضوع مميز و مثبت


سبب التثبيت:


لأنه موضوع يوحي بالدفىء و الراحة والخروج


من عالم الوحدة إلى عالم عنوانه الصداقه




الحياة


موضوع جاري تثبيته


السبب:


لأن الحياة تمضي ونحن نجري خلافها


ولا نعرف ماذا ينتظرنا


منقوووول


​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*

*موضع جميل ويستحق اكبر تقييم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*

موضوع راااااااائع يا فرارى 
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Ferrari (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*



m1ged قال:


> *موضع جميل ويستحق اكبر تقييم
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



شكراًَ على ذوقك فى المشاركة

نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## veronika (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*

موضوع جميل يا ferrari 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Ferrari (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا فرارى
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


مرورك اسعدنى يا مان

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*

أكثر من ممتاااذ

شكرا

صلى لى​


----------



## Ferrari (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*



veronika قال:


> موضوع جميل يا ferrari
> ربنا يباركك​




اشكرك على ذوقيك

الرب يحفظ حياتك
​


----------



## Ferrari (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*



just member قال:


>



شكراً لك على مرور الجميل

يسوع يفرح قلبك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*

*موضوع حلو قوي بجد
ميرسي ليك يافيراري علي الموضوع​*


----------



## girgis2 (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*

*موضوع جميل جدااا ولا يستحق الحزف *

*شكرااا لك وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Ferrari (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*



النهيسى قال:


> أكثر من ممتاااذ
> 
> شكرا
> 
> صلى لى​



شكراً لك يا النهيسي على المشاركة الحلوة دى

الرب يباركك ويدير حياتك​


----------



## Ferrari (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*



bishoragheb قال:


> *موضوع حلو قوي بجد
> ميرسي ليك يافيراري علي الموضوع​*



اشكرك يا بيشو على مرورك وذوقك

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضوع يستحق الحذف*

مون العزيزة 





​


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضوع يستحق الحذف*

*موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## sara A (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضوع يستحق الحذف*

*رائع يا جورجينا*
*موضوع مميز*
*ميرسى كتير يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## وليم تل (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*

شكرا فرارى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضوع يستحق الحذف*

 الله يا جو على مواضيعك الجميلة

كل الشكر ليكى


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضوع يستحق الحذف*


----------



## Ferrari (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*



girgisfairjohn قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااا ولا يستحق الحزف *
> 
> *شكرااا لك وربنا يباركك*​



اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ذوقك

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Ferrari (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: موضـــــــــــو ع يستحــــــق الـــــحـذف*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فرارى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود
> ​



شكراً يا وليم على مرورك اللى اسعدنى

الرب يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

